# Ortiz vs. Machida in May!!



## AceHBK (Jan 24, 2008)

Tito has 1 fight left under his contract with UFC and he and Lyoto Machida have argeed to fight May 24th.

I thought Ortiz and Evans would have meet one more time especially since they both wanted it and Evans last fight was against a different opponent b/c Tito was injured.

I am excited about this match up for sure.
Your thoughts?

*http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...o14?slug=ys-mmaweek012208&prov=yhoo&type=lgns*


----------



## MJS (Jan 24, 2008)

Man, thats going to be a good one!!  Both are great fighters IMO, so it could go either way.


----------



## thetruth (Jan 24, 2008)

Machida will KO Tito


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 25, 2008)

Machida can stand and throw punches with pinpoint accuracy and his ground game is one of the best in the UFC.

Tito will have his work cut out for him.


----------



## buddah_belly (Jan 25, 2008)

This is going to be awesome.  I love Tito, but Machida really won me over during UFC 79 against that African dude.  I'm excited!!


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 25, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> Machida can stand and throw punches with pinpoint accuracy and his ground game is one of the best in the UFC.
> 
> Tito will have his work cut out for him.



I agree.  His accuracy is like Anderson Silva at 205 lbs, just in a Shotokan Karate form opposed to Silva's Muay Thai.  I love watching Machida fight, even if most of his UFC fights were decisions.  Dig up some video of his older fights and you will see more finishes by him.  Tito's big, strong, and possesses great wrestiling ability to which he added highly respectable ground and pound but his chin is suspect as shown in many of his fights (including wins).  

Machida's standup is a good example of what "fighting" karate looks like IMVHO.  If he can avoid any clinch and bottom positions on the ground, I think Machida will tool Ortiz.  If not?  I believe Ortiz will stomp him.  Machida has a great Brazilian Jiu Jitsu game but Tito has never been submitted (if I remember correctly) and nothing comes to mind of seeing him near submission....aside Couture spanking him!


----------



## TheArtofDave (Jan 27, 2008)

And well Chuck koed Ortiz in their fight but I don't remember which UFC that was at the moment.

So I'm really excited to see how this fight shapes up.


----------



## ChadWarner (Jan 27, 2008)

Tito's days are done... he is not interesting anymore.  Machida... interesting fighter, always looks like he is going to get ruined to me-  I am thinking he is on borrowed time against and extremely aggressive fighter such as houston or rampage.  However it would be great if his skill was good enough to fend them off.  And if Machida was able to hold his own against someone like the 2 mentioned it would really say something about his standup skills.


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 27, 2008)

ChadWarner said:


> Tito's days are done... he is not interesting anymore. Machida... interesting fighter, always looks like he is going to get ruined to me- I am thinking he is on borrowed time against and extremely aggressive fighter such as houston or rampage. However it would be great if his skill was good enough to fend them off. And if Machida was able to hold his own against someone like the 2 mentioned it would really say something about his standup skills.


 
I think after this, Tito maybe done with MMA if not for awhile.

I have to disagree with you on Machida though.  Sure Alexander Houston has some great hands but he has ZERO ground game and Thiago Silva proved that at UFC 78 after he got him on the ground and defeated him in the 1st round after mounted him and introduced his hands to his face.  Machida is a better striker and has a better BJJ game than Silva(not saying Silva is some slouch...far from it).

Even though I know it would never happen I would love to see Machida take on Anderson Silva.


----------



## ChadWarner (Jan 27, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> I think after this, Tito maybe done with MMA if not for awhile.
> 
> I have to disagree with you on Machida though. Sure Alexander Houston has some great hands but he has ZERO ground game and Thiago Silva proved that at UFC 78 after he got him on the ground and defeated him in the 1st round after mounted him and introduced his hands to his face. Machida is a better striker and has a better BJJ game than Silva(not saying Silva is some slouch...far from it).
> 
> Even though I know it would never happen I would love to see Machida take on Anderson Silva.


 
I just don't think machida is read for silva... He is still hungry and just a devastating striker.   And silvas ground game is solid.   I just don't seem anyone beating him in the near future but it is the ufc and anything can happen at anytime.


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2008)

Machida vs anderson silva would make a very interesting fight, the reson they are both very good strikers is not to do with how hard or fast they can hit its all to do with their timing, they have near perfect timing for landing shots....it would be a very skilful stand up fight if they went at it.....Silva seems unstoppable at the moment but as we have seen countless times in the ufc..it only takes one shot to change everything.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Jan 31, 2008)

*Also Tito seems to have issues with money, and is known for making big demands or so I've read. So perhaps its good this is his last fight so he can assess whats more important.*

*Surely what the fighters make in UFC is enough that most don't always go looking for that next big money fight.*

*So I do feel that Tito will be going down in his last fight. I'll be watching the fight to see what happens.*


----------

